# للبيع فيلا دوبلكس 250متر بيوسف عباس مدينة نصر



## ahmed9999 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

كود الاعلان : 1169121
للبيع فيلا دوبلكس 250 متر ارضي + اول 
الدور الارضي 5 ريسبشن + حمام + مطبخ 
الدور الاول 2 ريسبشن + 3 نوم+2 حمام + مطبخ 
يوجد سلم داخلي تشطيب سوبر لوكس الارضيات بركية وحمامات سراميك كليوبترا والجوهرة لها مدخل خاص وجراج وحديقة
المطلوب / مليون و600 الف جنية




شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال / 01119065989- 01279365441
01150054465
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:[email protected]
زورو موقعنا على الفيس بوك â€«ط´ط±ظƒط© ط·ظٹط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط«ظ…ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ظٹ | Facebookâ€¬


----------



## tjarksa (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: للبيع فيلا دوبلكس 250متر بيوسف عباس مدينة نصر*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

